# whats your daily facial care routine



## AngelHeart24 (Dec 21, 2012)

just out of curiosity 

what is your routine when it comes to facial skin care? what do you use? how often etc


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngelHeart24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just out of curiosity
> 
> what is your routine when it comes to facial skin care? what do you use? how often etc


 
I'm curious too. I'm not sure what I should be doing! lol.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 21, 2012)

I got into Japanese skin care about 6 months ago, so a lot of my products are Asian/Korean/Japanese as are my methods of using them. I have combination skin with a mild oily chin &amp; sides of my nose, normal cheeks, and then a mildly dry forehead. Some days I will not do anything, or I will just wash my face, these are usually days when I am sick in bed with a migraine (which for me is often enough to mention it).

MORNING ROUTINE
I wash my face with Naive Cleansing Foam in pomegranate scent. I have tried another scent and they both worked about the same for me. I also use a bubble net to make a lather and I actually wash my face with the lather. To me this is much gentler on my face than lathering it on my face.

Then I apply the Asian form of a toner which they often call lotion (not the same as our lotion). They still prepare the skin for the other products, but they are also moisturizing.

On a normal day, I apply a toner by Naris Up that I got at an Asian supermarket. I do not have a link for it as I think it has been discontinued. I think it is similar to this Hada Labo one. It is definitely moisturizing. Then most days I use a eye cream or gel. Lately I have been using the Memotia Refresh Eye Gel which gives a mild refreshing feeling. Other times I will use The Body Shop's Vitamin E eye cream. Mainly I use this as extra moisture, not for any under eye circles or bags as I do not have those. Then I apply Desert Essence Organics Pomegranate Face Serum very lightly to cheeks and forehead. If I want to go light I skip the serum. And finally, I apply either The Body Shop Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream or my Maybelline Dream Fresh BB cream (which moisturizes as well, but I mainly use it for the SPF). I have tried the moisturizer under the BB cream, but it just feels too heavy for me.

If I am wearing make-up I add that.

On lazy days, if I am not going out I will use a different toner and moisturizer combination, still an Asian brand, but the moisturizer is a lot more moisturizing and leaves my face pretty shiny for an hour or so.

NIGHT ROUTINE
If I wore make-up that day, I will use Kose Softymo Deep Cleansing Oil to remove the make-up. One pump that rub into my eye make-up, and then one or two on my face. Then I use a damp wash cloth to wipe it off. I follow that with the same cleasner I mentioned before. This two part cleansing is part of the Japanese routine and it works super well. That cleansing oil removes everything and I do not have to scrub. On rare, rare occasion I might have to massage an extra bit into my lashes for some stubborn eye liner.

Then apply the toner followed by a Vitamin E stick under my eyes and often on my lips. And then a heavier moisturizer with Q10 by Sana from their Isoflavone line.

OTHER
I exfoliate in two ways: Hada Jelly, which is a peeling jelly similar to the stuff you use to soften and remove cuticles, and a little loofah round from EcoTools (very gently).

I do also have Say Yes to Cucumbers wipes as well that I use occasionally.


----------



## theHulk750 (Dec 21, 2012)

All of my skincare products are Image (or Pevonia because I get them at cost).  I have super oily skin, oily by mid morning, so I use Clear Cell Cleanser in the morning to help control my annoying adult acne, followed by Ageless Beaching Serum to help fade old acne pigmentation, then I apply Ageless Anti-Aging Serum for pigmentation and aging, spot treat acne with Clear Cell Medicated Lotion.  Some Vital C Eye Gel under my eyes and finally finishing with the Daily Defense Matte Moisturizer SPF 30.  At night I use the Ageless Cleanser for aging and pigmentation, followed by the Bleaching Serum, Ageless Anti-Aging Serum, and the Vital C Eye Gel again.  No PM moisturizer/recovery cream because its too heavy for my skin.  

Every 7-10 days depending on how my skin is feeling, I'll do a PM latic or glycolic peel on myself.  Leave it on for maybe for like 2-3 minutes for a light exfoliation.  Following a peel I'll apply a few drops of the Ormedic  balancing anti-oxident serum to add moisture back into my skin.

If my acne decides to flair up, I'll do a few minutes of high frequency on those spots with a violet electrode to help reduce the inflammation.  Love love love high frequency!


----------



## brennn (Dec 22, 2012)

I have combination normal to oily (only in the t-zone) skin, large pores but no acne

Morning:

Cleanse:Wash my face in the shower with Olay Total Effects Salicylic acid cream cleanser

Toner: I like the Clinique Clarifying lotion or the Boots Organics one. Those have alcohol though, which isn't that great because it can be drying so, I'll sometimes switch to the simple soothing toner.

Serum: I use the L'Oreal Youth Code Dark Spot Correction Serum (to fade a couple dark spots from blemishes). Super lightweight.

Moisturize: I use the Boscia Oil-Free Daily Hydration or the Sephora Instant Moisturizer.  I love the Sephora one so much; it sinks in very quickly and I don't get oily during the day. 

Night:

MU Remover: Use L'oreal Clean Artiste waterproof MU remover because I use waterproof mascara

Cleanse I: Sometimes I'm really lazy &amp; just use a cleansing wipe. Garnier Refreshing Remover Towelettes are the ones I prefer.

Cleanse II: I like oil cleansers &amp; think they get the most dirt/makup off for me.  I like the Dermalogica Preclease followed by the Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel. I've also used the Shu Uemura cleansing oil &amp; really like that one too.  Occasionally, I'll just use the same Olay cleanser as in the morning

Tone: Same toners as above

Eyes: I use the Ahava Gentle Eye Cream.  I'm only 22 so I'm starting early on the whole eye cream thing. I like this one so far and the jar lasts for ages.

Serum: L'oreal Youth Codes Dark Spot Correcting Serum

Moisturize: Sephora Instant Moisturizer or if I want something heavier L'Oreal Collagen Filler Day/Night Cream

Once a Week, but not all on the same day:

Mask: Ahava Purifying Mud Mask

Exfoliate: Exfolikate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment or Laura Mercier's Skin Polish Exfoliator

Biore Pore strip


----------



## magosienne (Dec 23, 2012)

That Kose oil is the best !

Apart from my makeup remover/cleanser, which comes from the supermarket, most of my skincare is bought in the pharmacy, which is more expensive than the supermarket, but considerably less than what we find at Sephora (my serum is priced at a third of the price EstÃ©e Lauder sells her serum and that's my most expensive skincare item).

Morning :

Cleansing with a gentle makeup remover/cleanser, a milky formula for reactive skins (the brand is Mixa).

Thermal water spray (Uriage), mostly because of the hardwater.

Serum, with vitamin C and antioxidants, Nectalys from Galenic (it's from the same lab as Avene, but their active ingredients are different).

Moisturizer, hydrating and protective moisturizer with spf15, Aquapulpe from Galenic.

Relief concentrate for chronic redness, Avene, on my cheeks and nose.

I've been using this routine for about 4 months now, and i really like it. I might just change the moisturizer in spring.

At night :

same cleanser/makeup remover.

Same serum.

Amant du soir, night cream from Pulpe de vie (organic french brand). It's a rich texture, so it does provide something more to my skin.

About once or twice a week :

Hydrating mask from Aquapulpe (Galenic). A hydrating mask is quite personal in my opinion, i tried several until i found this one and i'm really satisfied with it.

About every two weeks :

I exfoliate my face, with a very simple and basic facescrub from my local organic store.

I have sensitive skin with rosacea so i can't exfoliate too often, and don't talk to me about chemical exfoliation, those products are banished from my bathroom.

I also follow with a clay mask, i do more clay masks during the warm seasons, i mostly do it in winter to clean my nose pores.


----------



## Robinssa (Dec 23, 2012)

Cleanser: Obagi Nu Derm with my Clarisonic or Cetaphil if my skin is feeling sensitive Toner: I only use this if I wore a lot of makeup and my skin feels like it needs a little extra cleaning - Ole Henrickson Balancing Cucumber Facial Mist Night Time Treatment: Generic Tretinoin Cream .1% - have been using this for 8 yrs and I think it has definitely helped combat signs of aging (besides helping with breakouts) I even use it under my eyes and sometimes on chest and forearms for freckles. If I need a break or have had a peel, I will use Burt's Bee's Intense Hydration or plain Cetaphil. I also always use a lip balm like a Body Shop Lip Butter or Fresh Sugar Treatment Balm. Weekly I do an at home lactic acid peel on my face and body. I have recently started light TCA peels too. For daytime, I do not cleanse my face usually but I do rinse my products off with water in the shower. The one exception is if I have skin that needs some help peeling off, then I use St. Ives Apricot Scrub to get off the flakies. Before my makeup, I put on Loreal Youth Code, Kinerese Wrinkle Repair with SPF 15 and Puristics Eye Cream (this is cheap and non irritating). I do the occasional mask but this is my routine for many years (with some product switch up). My constants for many years have been: Cetaphil, Clarisonic, and daily moisturizer with SPF.


----------



## nishino (Jan 1, 2013)

Yay for Cetaphil! 

I have extra-sensitive skin that has suffered from eczema since I was a child.  Practically _anything_ can set it off into red, itchy rashland for days at a time.  Then one fine day I switched as many products over to fragrance-free as I could and noticed a HUGE difference!  The constant flare-ups went away, and after adding antioxidants to my routine I believe my skin is much stronger than before.  I still struggle with acne, hyperpigmentation, and lots and lots of brown sunspots (thanks to genetics I guess) though.

*Morning:*

cleanse with CeraVe, it has good stuff like niacinamide and ceramides in it

serum to eye area, Elizabeth Arden Ceramide capules

exfoliate with 2% salicylic acid (for acne), using Paula's Choice liquid at the moment

apply 2.5% benzoyl peroxide lotion (for acne), Paula's Choice again for now

Clinique Moisture Surge Intense where needed

add VitaminC and niacinamides (currently using Dr. Dennis Gross and Nia24 serums)

SUNSCREEN!

*Night:*

mostly the same as morning, except:

spot treatment on acne scars, 2% hydroquinine, using Paula's Choice right now

once in a while, do retinol cream, Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle night cream

I do rotate products quite frequently (what can i say, I get bored easily).  Others I have used in the past and plan to return to:

CeraVe PM Moisturiser:  really good stuff, has niacinamides, ceramides, and hyaluronic acid

Olay Regenerist Fragrance-Free:  also really good, nice texture, lots of niacinamide

Trying to find a good sunscreen right now that doesn't break me out and isn't too goopy.  Because of my sensitive skin, I'm afraid to use any sunscreens with chemical blockers.

Overall I have to say my skin texture has improved greatly since I started taking skincare seriously.  But I do still have lots of old acne scars and other brown spots (and blackheads too!) which currently bother me a lot.  Maybe I'm putting too much junk on my face or something which is leading to clogged pores!

p.s. anyone have sunscreen suggestions (chemical-free, fragrance-free):  ones I've tried:

Clinique City Block SPF 25, mix of titanium dioxide and zinc oxide --&gt;  led to HUGE inflamed and explosive pimples!

Obagi NuDerm Physical UV Block, SPF 32, 18.5% zinc oxide --&gt; feels like smearing caulk all over my face!  WAY too thick!

DermaQuest Skin Therapy ZinClear SPF 30, 18.6% zinc oxide --&gt; slightly less goopy, but I still feel gross putting it on esp. in summer

I liked Jose Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer spf 40, but not sure since it has fragrance so am testing it out.

Also waiting for a shipment of EltaMD UV Clear SPF 46 to arrive.


----------



## h0neyandthem0on (Jan 5, 2013)

Morning:

- I wash my face with Clean &amp; Clear cream cleanser

- Get a cotton ball and use Clean &amp; Clear astringent for oily skin

Then put make-up on as usual.

Night:

- Remove make-up with Neutrogena wipes

- Wash face with Clean &amp; Clear cream cleanser

- Get a cotton ball and use Clean &amp; Clear astringent for oily skin

- Use eye cream for my under eyes. I use Roc.

- Then I moisturize the rest of my face with Neutrogena moisturizer

This is what I currently do...but I am also seeking a new skin care routine.


----------



## abbyr (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi ladies!

I also have a multi-step routine. My friend got me into Bona Clara products - they are a relatively new company, but so far, I've been really happy with the results. I use products from this one company because I can get them all together and know that they work well together. I have sensitive skin

Morning:

1. Wash with Bona Clara cleanser

2. Use Bona Clara toner - I just spray it on my face but you can use a cotton pad too

3. Apply Bona Clara serum - this is my favorite product in the entire line (my face feels really clean and smooth after applying it)

4. Apply Bona Clara treatment cream

Then I apply my makeup as usual using Neutragena shine control makeup and Benefit mascara and finish with a few sprays of Urban Decay makeup setting spray.

At night, I mostly repeat the same process, but as soon as I get home I use a Philosophy Purity wipe to get all the makeup off my face and let my skin breathe.

If I'm breaking out, then I apply Acnedote to the affected areas (after I apply the Bona Clara serum because it helps it absorb into the skin)

I also have the Bona Clara SPF, but I have to admit I don't use it everyday, but I'm trying to get into the habit of it! 

Overall I'm happy with Bona Clara, but I'm wondering if that's too much product on my face.. it's certainly more than I used to use on a daily basis. What do you ladies think about this as a daily routine?


----------



## leah01234 (Feb 12, 2014)

After a days work when I got home I make it sure that my face is clean (removed all makeups and lipstick) then applied facial regiment agents and also Lift Wand to tone and make my facial skin look young as always.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Feb 12, 2014)

Cleanse, tone and moisturize twice a day every day, morning and night. Exfoliate your skin once every two days. For more information go through this Daily Skin Care Guide Infographic.


----------



## Allison Ryan (Feb 12, 2014)

Basic, I know, but organic raw honey morning and night - leave on for 2 minutes (while I brush my teeth), then rinse.  Follow with organic coconut oil.  It has turned my combination oily T-zone/dry cheeks to nice, even skin.  I also haven't had a breakout since I started!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessieK20 (Feb 17, 2014)

A.M.

-Cleanse with Simple Skin Care Refreshing Gel Cleanser

-Take a mixture of 2-3 drops of oil of oregano in about 2.5-3 oz of water and wipe entire face with a soaked cotton pad

(I just keep a little bottle mixed up in my cabinet, do some research on it before you try it, you can very easily burn your face if you make the mixture too strong. I stopped using it about a week ago because I thought it wasn't doing much, and my acne increased a lot, so I do think it has been helping!)

-Apply a nickel size amount of the Alpha Hydrox 10% Glycolic Treatment

-For moisturizer, I have been applying a mix of the Simple Skin Care Replenishing Rich Moisturizer, and Burt's Bees Intense Hydration moisturizer, however if you don't have super dry skin like I do, just the Simple Moisturizer would be plenty. I am hoping if I can get clear, I will be able to use just the Simple one, since my dry spots are mainly wherever I have breakouts.

P.M. 

I do a double cleanse at night, since I wear full coverage makeup.

-First cleanse is with Burt's Bees Sensitive Cream Cleanser

-Second Cleanse is with the Simple Gel face wash

Everything else from there is the same as my morning routine.

I like to do face masks when time permits. I usually just do a full fat greek yogurt mask. I have been thinking about picking up some avocados and adding that to it!


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Mar 7, 2014)

*MORNING: *wash with Niapads cleansing cloths (great for acne-prone skin...get them on Amazon), apply L'Oreal Revitalift day cream

*NIGHT: *remove any makeup with Simple brand eye makeup remover pads and Wal-Mart brand makeup remover wipes for the rest of my face, wash with Simple brand gel facial cleanser, exfoliate with St. Ives Timeless Skin apricot scrub (a couple times a week), apply L'Oreal Revitalift night cream

I also take Niacinamide and Pantothenic Acid (1500 mg each) orally every day to control oil, and use a couple of different Queen Helene masks each week. I'm going to be 30 this year and my skin has never looked better!


----------



## Ginanimal (Mar 8, 2014)

Morning:

wash face with Neutrogena Naturals Purifying facial cleanser,

moisturize with Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre

Evening:

remove makeup with Aveeno Ultra Calming makeup remover wipes,

cleanse with Garnier Clean + Nourishing Cleansing Oil,

moisturize with Soignee Botanical Facial Cream


----------



## Chicki (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm doing Obagi so my routine is pretty simple, but a lot of steps. Morning: Cleanse with reviva labs glycolic cleanser Niacinamide toner (diy) (wait 10 minutes) 20% vitamin C serum from Nufountain Obagi Clear Obagi Exfoderm Sunscreen Evening: Oil cleanse to remove mascara and sunscreen Philosophy Purity cleanser Niacinamide toner Obagi Clear Retin-a mixed with Obagi Blender Cerave around eyes and Castor oil for lashes So yeah lots of steps and for the first month I looked awful but now I'm on week six and my skin is amazing.


----------



## hmakeup (Mar 11, 2014)

All your skin care comments are great. I am thinking of getting one of these facial brushes and wondered if anyone knew anything about the ones sold in Boots? I'm in between the Magnitone or Philips Visapure. Anyone know any more?


----------



## jolive213 (May 16, 2014)

AngelHeart24 said:


> just out of curiosity
> 
> what is your routine when it comes to facial skin care? what do you use? how often etc


I hardly use facial.... and suggest not to do facial daily.... It can harm your skin...


----------



## eucala08 (May 16, 2014)

I have sensitive and combination skin.

Morning:

Devita Solar Protective Moisturizer SPF 30+

After Shower at Night:

Burt's Bees Sensitive Night Cream 

Burt's Bees Sensitive Eye Cream

A Couple of Hours Later before Bed:

Tarte Maracuja Oil

I use a Freeman mask weekly. To remove make up I usually use coconut oil, but right now I have a bottle of Lavender Eye Makeup Remover from HomespunNorthwest that came in an Eco Emi box that I'm using.


----------



## Superchick123 (May 16, 2014)

For all my face cleaning and break out protection I use Beautra Care's Vanishing Face Wash! All i do is once a day wash and I don't have to do anything else. I use the Beautra Face Wash when I am in the shower and its the most amazing thing. It has that black soap stuff in it and cleans so well that your hands will squeak when you touch your face!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. You should try the face wash. It's not really huge in stores and stuff but one of my friends had it in their bathroom and for fun I tried it. Next thing I knew was I was buying it haha. It's just one product and is fairly cheap. Cleans amazing and takes care of all the face cleansing stuff in one bottle instead of me needing like 8 different products! So my daily routine is just usually one wash with Beautra Vanishing Face Wash and my face stays Acne, Blemish, and dirt free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## rutile (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi, my facial skin care routine is pretty simple:

day
-wash face with ten oh six
passionfruit and green tea cleanser
- clinique all about eyes
- clinique city block primer
- whatever makeup i wear or no makeup

night
- take off makeup with swispers makeup wipes
- wash face
- clinique all about eyes
- if my skin is dry (rarely) i might put on a tiny bit of shisedo pureneas oil free gel moisturiser

my derm confirmed that my skin looks better with as little moisteriser on my face as possible, so i tend to avoid the stuff and my skin looks great! lots of sleep
and water, not much alcohol, no smoking and exercise does more
for my skin than products


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 15, 2014)

Allison Ryan said:


> Basic, I know, but organic raw honey morning and night - leave on for 2 minutes (while I brush my teeth), then rinse.  Follow with organic coconut oil.  It has turned my combination oily T-zone/dry cheeks to nice, even skin.  I also haven't had a breakout since I started!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love such tips... thanks to share...


----------



## sximxkhxn (Oct 26, 2017)

where can i buy the beautra vanishing face wash from please i suffer from acne and its annoying now i dont like going out any more its been 2 years and i need something fast.


----------



## DestineeMurphy (Nov 5, 2017)

For daily skin care routine, I generally prefer to use organic face wash and toner. Also, scrubbing twice a week can remove the dead cells and help in sebum control.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Nov 29, 2017)

I recently tried avocado and milk on my face. I made it as my night mask and it turned out to be smooth and soft.


----------



## Jalliop (Nov 29, 2017)

I wash my face once every morning and I use a dermaroller once in a while


----------



## MandyMom62 (Dec 20, 2017)

Does anyone else use any Proactiv products in their skincare routine? Everyone is listing so many different products, but I just feel like I don't have time for all of that! I do suffer from some acne (my skin changed since having kids), and the idea of using a 3-step system that's already there to buy all together is appealing. But I guess I'd like to supplement a few other products just to play around and try new things. I've read through reviews, asked around if proactiv really works, and I've seen some really positive results from YouTubers and testimonials and reviews https://www.proactiv.com/en_us/proactiv-reviews.html on their website. 

SO, basically, does anyone else use Proactiv products? What else would you supplement them with? Thank you!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 25R (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi! I have just written a post about my night skin care routine if you want to check it: https://25revolutions.blogspot.gr/2018/02/night-skin-care-routine.html . I will be really glad for your comments!!


----------



## elenarachel (Feb 14, 2018)

I have just posted my skincare routine for acne skin on my new blog! It's my first ever post so I would really really appreciate any comments or feedback. I'm not trying to be that annoying self-promo girl, just desperate for some feedback.

My blog is called The Student Beauty Diaries - https://studentbeautydiaries.blogspot.co.uk 

Thank you so much in advance xxx


----------

